# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > हमारा स्वास्थ्य >  सिगरेट कैसे छोड़े

## love.15

दोस्तों यहाँ पे  सिगरेट के नुकसान के बारे में बताये

----------


## love.15

मेरे एक दोस्त को  सिगरेट पीते हुए करीब ७ साल हो गए हैं. जब मैं १९ साल का था तब  इंजीनियरिंग कॉलेज में स्टार्ट किया था, पहले तो जोश था.. अब यह आदत या  कहिये एक नशा हो गया है. 

अब मेरे दोस्त ने निश्चय किया है की इस नशे से छुटकारा पाने का वक़्त आ गया है. बहुत हुआ.. 

पिछले ७ सालो में मैंने एक दिन में औसत १० सिगरेट के हिसाब से महीने के ३०० और साल के ३६०० सिगरेट पिए हैं. 

७ साल में २५२०० सिगरेट यानी एक सिगरेट की कीमत औसत ४ रुपैये माने तो करीब १ लाख रुपैये खर्च किये है. 

हद हो गयी बेवकूफी की, १ लाख रुपैये धुए में उड़ा दिए.

----------


## love.15

सभी सिगरेट पीने वालो को पता रहता है की सिगरेट पीने स्वाथ्य के लिए हानिकारक होता है. 

स्मोकर समझते है की सिगरेट छोड़ने केलिए जबरदस्त इक्षाशक्ति होनी चाहिए.  सिगरेट छोड़ने के सामान्य तरीके जो होते हैं उनमे स्मोकर को बताया जाता है  है की सिगरेट क्यों छोड़ी जाए. इसके ४ कारण बताये जाते हैं. 

*१. स्वास्थय* 
*२. पैसे की बर्बादी* 
*३. सिगरेट की गुलामी* 
*४. सिगरेट पीना अच्छी आदत नहीं है सामाजिक नजरिये से भी*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

अच्छा उपयोगी सूत्र है ,

----------


## love.15

मेरे सबी दोस्तों से निबेदन हे की नो स्मोकिंग

----------


## sushilnkt

सब से बढिया उपाय हे .. आप रोज २ सिगरेट पीते पूरा पेक्ट पि जिए ... और जो पेक्ट पीता हे वो और अधिक पिए इसे आप को खासी होगी .. खासी होगी तो बलगम आएगा .. फिर और पीजिये .. जेसे जेसे खासी बड़े और पीजिये .. देखते देखते खासी हर वक्त आप के साथ होगी .. फिर आप के घर में चोर कभी भी प्रवेश नहीं कर सकेगा .. क्यों की आप की खासी की आवाज सुनकर समज जाएगा ना की आप जाग रहे हे .. अब आप खुद ही इतने समजदार हो की आप के स्वास्थ से बढ़कर ही होगा आप का पैसा और सामान जिसे आप हरगिज किसी चोर को नहीं ले जाने दे सकते हे .. तो हे ना पते की बात ... जियो और जीने दो ...

----------


## sushilnkt

> अच्छा उपयोगी सूत्र है ,


ये आया पहला शिकारी , .....................

----------


## love.15

> ये आया पहला शिकारी , .....................


बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद  मित्र ऐसे ही सूत्र आगे बढ़ाते चले

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> ये आया पहला शिकारी , .....................


भाई आप तो मेरे साथ रहे हो,,आपको तो पता है ,, मैं खुद सिगरेट सुलगाता हूँ करीब 16 साल की उम्र से मतलब की 10 साल हो गये ,,पीते पीते

----------


## sushilnkt

> सभी सिगरेट पीने वालो को पता रहता है की सिगरेट पीने स्वाथ्य के लिए हानिकारक होता है. 
> 
> स्मोकर समझते है की सिगरेट छोड़ने केलिए जबरदस्त इक्षाशक्ति होनी चाहिए.  सिगरेट छोड़ने के सामान्य तरीके जो होते हैं उनमे स्मोकर को बताया जाता है  है की सिगरेट क्यों छोड़ी जाए. इसके ४ कारण बताये जाते हैं. 
> 
> *१. स्वास्थय* 
> *२. पैसे की बर्बादी* 
> *३. सिगरेट की गुलामी* 
> *४. सिगरेट पीना अच्छी आदत नहीं है सामाजिक नजरिये से भी*


अजी सामाजिक नजरिया गया तेल लेने .. आप ही सोचो लड़की नहीं पटी तो , आखे नशीली नहीं हुयी तो .. तो बेचारे लड़के का क्या होगा, अब पेसे के चक्कर में ये सब तोड़े छोड़ दे , मर गया तो क्या होगा ,

----------


## sushilnkt

> भाई आप तो मेरे साथ रहे हो,,आपको तो पता है ,, मैं खुद सिगरेट सुलगाता हूँ करीब 16 साल की उम्र से मतलब की 10 साल हो गये ,,पीते पीते


अजी में तो आप सब के हक़ के ही नुस्खे बता रहा हु, मेरे जेसे लोगो के कहने से कोई फर्क तोड़े पड़ेगा, अजी और पियो, जब तक पियो जब तक सास रहे, आज कल के आदुनिक युग में कोण परवा करता हे स्वास्थ की , आखिर कार लकडियो को जो स्टाइल मार के जो दिखानी हे ..

----------


## The Hacker

खुद पर भरोसा करके सिगरेट छोङनेँ का प्रण लेँ..

----------


## love.15

> भाई आप तो मेरे साथ रहे हो,,आपको तो पता है ,, मैं खुद सिगरेट सुलगाता हूँ करीब 16 साल की उम्र से मतलब की 10 साल हो गये ,,पीते पीते


भाई आप नशा न करे ये आप के शारीर के लिए बहुत हानिरहित हे दोस्त मेरी तो यही सलाह हे

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> भाई आप नशा न करे ये आप के शारीर के लिए बहुत हानिरहित हे दोस्त मेरी तो यही सलाह हे



छूटती ही नहीं ,,अब फिर मन  कर रहा है बालकोनी मैं पी के आता हूँ ,

----------


## sushilnkt

> छूटती ही नहीं ,,अब फिर मन  कर रहा है बालकोनी मैं पी के आता हूँ ,


अरे अकेले अकेले ही आप का साथ देने 
एक महाशय और आये हे 
खिड़की से देख रहे हे ..... जल्द ही आप का साथ देगे

----------


## apnapan.pyar

*70% लोग सिगरेट दूसरों को दिखाने के लिए पीते है ....और दिखाते है की मैं भी बड़ा हूँ और फिर उनको इसकी लत पड़ जाती है ........*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

नहीं मित्र हमेशा ऐसा नहीं होता ।

----------


## sushilnkt

:gossip:............
अब चल क्या क्या नुस्खे सिखाऊ आप को 
अगर और कुछ सीखना हे तो जल्द से जल्द जुड़े ...

----------


## love.15

> छूटती ही नहीं ,,अब फिर मन  कर रहा है बालकोनी मैं पी के आता हूँ ,


मित्र आप खुद पे बरोसा रखे और अपने आप को जादा बिजी रखे जिस  की सिगरेट की आप को याद  ना आये क्यों की मेरे भाई ये आज नहीं कल आप को  जरुर नुकसान देगी मेरे एक मित्र को इसी से फेफड़ा का बहुत खतरनाक कैंसर हो  गया और वेह कुझ दी दिनों में मर गया इसी लिए मित्र आप बी नशा न करे और आप  के दोस्तों को भी नशा कर ने से रोके

----------


## apnapan.pyar

> :gossip:............
> अब चल क्या क्या नुस्खे सिखाऊ आप को 
> अगर और कुछ सीखना हे तो जल्द से जल्द जुड़े ...


*कहा जुड़े .............*

----------


## love.15

> :gossip:............
> अब चल क्या क्या नुस्खे सिखाऊ आप को 
> अगर और कुछ सीखना हे तो जल्द से जल्द जुड़े ...


मित्र आप कहा जुड़े ने की बात कर रहे हे

----------


## sushilnkt

इसी सूत्र पर जुड़ने की बात कर रहा हु

----------


## badboy123455

> इसी सूत्र पर जुड़ने की बात कर रहा हु


*लो जी जुड गए..............*

----------


## calvitf

जिन लोगो को बिना सुट्टा मारे सुबह सुबह मामला फिट नहीं होता है ...................वो वेचारे क्या करें ?

----------


## adityaa

सिगरेट छोड़ना कोई एक दिन का काम नहीं है 
इसकी कालावधि इस बात पर है की आप दिन में कितनी सिगरेट पिटे हैं 
यदि आप दिनमें १-३ सिगरेट पिटे है तो आपकी सिगरेट छुडाना आसान है 
यदि आप दिनमें ५ सिगरेट पिटे हैं तो आपको मेहनत करनी पड़ेगी 
यदि आप दिनमें १० या उससे ज्यादा सिगरेट पिटे हैं तो यह काफी लंबे समय का काम है पर निश्चित तरीकेसे छुडाया जा सकता हैं

----------


## adityaa

आजकल यदि आप को सिगरेट छोडनी हो और आप ५ तक पिटे हो तो बाजार में ऐसे कुछ छुएंग गम है जिससे आपकी सिगरेट छूट सकती हैं आप इनका उपयोग कर सकते हैं

----------


## calvitf

किसी बुरी आदत को छोड़ने के लिए प्रबल इच्छाशक्ति का होना जरूरी है ....................
न की टाईम टेबल की 
और कोई भी काम असंभव नहीं है

----------


## badboy123455

> किसी बुरी आदत को छोड़ने के लिए प्रबल इच्छाशक्ति का होना जरूरी है ....................
> न की टाईम टेबल की 
> और कोई भी काम असंभव नहीं है


*सही बात हे.............*

----------


## sushilnkt

> जिन लोगो को बिना सुट्टा मारे सुबह सुबह मामला फिट नहीं होता है ...................वो वेचारे क्या करें ?


उनके लिए बहुत अच्छा उपाय हे .. 
एक जग पानी का भरा पूरा पीकर सुबह सुबह तोडा सा घुमे .......
घर पर नहीं आप गहर से बाहर निकल जाए .. फिर देखे कमाल ... 
सच कह रिया हु .. उस दरवाजे तक पहुचना आप के लिए बहुत जरुरी हो जाएगा 
नहीं तो रस्ते में ही आप फिट हो जायेगे

----------


## sushilnkt

> *लो जी जुड गए..............*


अब खड़े हो जाइए ...
बाजु वाले की दूकान से 
दो सिगरेट लेकर आइये 
फिर जलाकर .. एक आपके और एक मेरे मुह में लगाइए 
फिर हम भी आजमाकर देखते हे की नशा होता हे की नहीं होता 
आखो का रंग लाल होना चाहिए, अगर लड़की नहीं पटती हे तो सब बेकार हे 
सिगरेट का नशा करने पर दोनों को धिकार हे ......

----------


## badboy123455

> अब खड़े हो जाइए ...
> बाजु वाले की दूकान से 
> दो सिगरेट लेकर आइये 
> फिर जलाकर .. एक आपके और एक मेरे मुह में लगाइए 
> फिर हम भी आजमाकर देखते हे की नशा होता हे की नहीं होता 
> आखो का रंग लाल होना चाहिए, अगर लड़की नहीं पटती हे तो सब बेकार हे 
> सिगरेट का नशा करने पर दोनों को धिकार हे ......


*ऐसे तो क्या नशा होगा ,गांजा मिला देता हू सब कुछ लाल हो जायेगा आँखों के साथ*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *ऐसे तो क्या नशा होगा ,गांजा मिला देता हू सब कुछ लाल हो जायेगा आँखों के साथ*


ही ही ही आपके इधर गांजे वाली सिगरेट मिलती है क्या ? सुना है पीने वाले आदमी के घर वालो को बहुत जल्द इन्सोरेंस से पेसे दिला देती है ये सिगरेट

----------


## badboy123455

> ही ही ही आपके इधर गांजे वाली सिगरेट मिलती है क्या ? सुना है पीने वाले आदमी के घर वालो को बहुत जल्द इन्सोरेंस से पेसे दिला देती है ये सिगरेट


*सही सुना हे मित्र,पर अपन तो इससे दूर ही हे ,हा इस NKT के साथ एक सुट्टा मार लेंगे*

----------


## Chandrshekhar

> *सही सुना हे मित्र,पर अपन तो इससे दूर ही हे ,हा इस NKT के साथ एक सुट्टा मार लेंगे*


हमारे यहा तो खुले आम बिकती है ,,कई बार सुट्टा भी लगाया है ।

----------


## ingole

अपनी इच्छाशक्ति के बल पर सिगरेट आसानी से छोड़ी जा सकती है बस आपके अन्दर इतना आत्मविश्वास होना चाहिए की *मैं जो भी ठान लेता हूँ करके ही रहता हूँ*.(खेद है की ये भी एक पुरानी सिगरेट कम्पनी की ही टेगलाइन है -पनामा )

----------


## fauji bhai

*दोस्तों आपकी बाते पढके ऐसा लगता है के यहाँ कोई सिगरेट छोड़ने के मूड में नहीं लगता. पर मैं सिरियस हु और सिगरेट छोड़ना चाहता हूँ. 
कई बार कोशिश की और कामयाबी भी मिली २-२ महीने नहीं पी. लेकिन फिर जैसे मोसम चेंज होता है, पिने का मन करने लगता है और जबतक ना पियूँ मन नहीं मानता, और फिर एक सिगरते पी लेता हूँ और फिर पिते ही जाता हूँ. क्या करू? मैं छोड़ देना चाहता हूँ पर छुटती ही नहीं है.

कोई कारगर और पक्का उपाए बताएँगे तो मेहेरबानी होगी.*

----------


## deshpremi

फोजी भाई नमस्कार मैं भी सिगरेट पीता हू पर छोड़ नहीं पा रहा हू पहले दिन में १८-२० सिगरेट पीता था जिसे अब कम करके १० पर सिमित कर पाया हू जहाँ तक मेरा मानना है सिगरेट छोड़ने के लिए व्यक्ति का मानसिक रूप से मजबूत होना जरूरी है इच्छाशक्ति से ही हम इससे छुटकारा पा सकते है जिसकी मुझमे कमी है मैंने नेट पर कही पढ़ा था जो आपके साथ बाँट रहा हू 

१)  मानसिक शक्ति को मजबूत करने के लिए नाक के बाए छिद्र से सांस ले और छोड़े दाए छिद्र को ऊँगली से दबाकर बंद करे इस अभ्यास से मानसिक शक्ति मजबूत होती है जितना हो सके उतना करे 

२)  अदरक जो कि हर घर में होती है उसके छोटे छोटे टुकड़े काट ले और उस पर निम्बू और काला नमक छिडक कर छाया में अच्छी तरह सुखा ले उन सूखे हुए टुकडो को जेब में रखे और जब तलब लगे तो मुह में डालकर चुसे चबाये नहीं 

ये मैंने स्वर्गीय भाई राजिव दीक्षित जी के लेख में पढ़ा था 


आपने लिखा कि दो दो महीने तक सिगरेट नहीं पी मैं तो अगर दो दिन भी पूरी तरह छोड़ दू तो फिर हमेशा के लिए ही छूट जाये 




> *दोस्तों आपकी बाते पढके ऐसा लगता है के यहाँ कोई सिगरेट छोड़ने के मूड में नहीं लगता. पर मैं सिरियस हु और सिगरेट छोड़ना चाहता हूँ. 
> कई बार कोशिश की और कामयाबी भी मिली २-२ महीने नहीं पी. लेकिन फिर जैसे मोसम चेंज होता है, पिने का मन करने लगता है और जबतक ना पियूँ मन नहीं मानता, और फिर एक सिगरते पी लेता हूँ और फिर पिते ही जाता हूँ. क्या करू? मैं छोड़ देना चाहता हूँ पर छुटती ही नहीं है.
> 
> कोई कारगर और पक्का उपाए बताएँगे तो मेहेरबानी होगी.*

----------


## satya_anveshi

इस फोरम पर मेरे एक मित्र हैं और उन्हें भी यह आदत है। और मजे की बात यह देखिए की वो इसी सूत्र पर इसे छोड़ने का उपाय बता कर गए हैं। :D
यह तो हुई भई हँसी की बात, मित्र आप बुरा न मानें। :nono:
किसी भी आदत को छोड़ने के लिए सबसे पहले तो दृढ़ इच्छाशक्ति चाहिए होती है। यदि आप यह सोच लें कि मुझे छोड़नी है और फिर मन से उस कार्य में जुट जाएँ तो फिर कोई आपको रोक नहीं सकता। मन को मजबूत करने के लिए अपना ध्यान भी इन सब बातों से हटाएँ। जब किसी को कश लगाते देखें तो वहाँ से उठकर थोड़ा दूर चले जाएँ, जब कभी पीने का मन करे तो किसी काम को करने लग जाएँ और केवल पाँच मिनट का ध्यान बंटाना आश्चर्यचकित रूप से आपको लाभ पहुँचा सकता है।
मुझे इतना ही पता है इसे आजमाकर देखें और बताएँ कि क्या होता है।

----------


## deshpremi

> इस फोरम पर मेरे एक मित्र हैं और उन्हें भी यह आदत है। और मजे की बात यह देखिए की वो इसी सूत्र पर इसे छोड़ने का उपाय बता कर गए हैं। :D
> यह तो हुई भई हँसी की बात, मित्र आप बुरा न मानें। :nono:
> किसी भी आदत को छोड़ने के लिए सबसे पहले तो दृढ़ इच्छाशक्ति चाहिए होती है। यदि आप यह सोच लें कि मुझे छोड़नी है और फिर मन से उस कार्य में जुट जाएँ तो फिर कोई आपको रोक नहीं सकता। मन को मजबूत करने के लिए अपना ध्यान भी इन सब बातों से हटाएँ। जब किसी को कश लगाते देखें तो वहाँ से उठकर थोड़ा दूर चले जाएँ, जब कभी पीने का मन करे तो किसी काम को करने लग जाएँ और केवल पाँच मिनट का ध्यान बंटाना आश्चर्यचकित रूप से आपको लाभ पहुँचा सकता है।
> मुझे इतना ही पता है इसे आजमाकर देखें और बताएँ कि क्या होता है।


बेन भाई आपने बिलकुल सही कहा सो बातो की एक बात दृढ़ इच्छाशक्ति  के बिना कोई भी नशे को छोड़ना संभव नहीं है

----------


## agyani

बीडी कैसे छौडे..........?

----------


## ingole

> बीडी कैसे छौडे..........?


*पहले बीडी को अंगूठे और तर्जनी की मदद से कस के पकडे उसके बाद किसी कूड़ेदान के पास जाएँ और अपना हाथ उसके ठीक ऊपर करके अपने अंगूठे और तर्जनी को एक दुसरे से अलग करदे बीडी अपने आप हाथ से छूटकर कूड़ेदान में गिर जायेगी.*

----------


## andythegood

अच्छा तरीका बताया इंगोल भाई :rofl:

----------


## adityaa

> सिगरेट की लत के बारे में  कहा जाता है कि यह लग तो आसानी से जाती है, मगर इसे छोड़ना उतना ही मुश्किल  लगता है। बहरहाल स्*मोकिंग के कारण हेल्*थ को होने वाले नुकसानों को देखते  हुए इसे छोड़ देना ही बेहतर है और ऐसा किया भी जा सकता है। अमेरिकी  राष्ट्रपति बराक ओबामा की तरह ही कोई भी इस लत से छुटकारा पा सकता है। बस,  शर्त है तो इतनी कि आपकी वि*ल पावर स्*ट्रॉन्*ग हो और आप इसके लिए कुछ खास  तरीकों पर अमल करें। 
> 
> *कैसे छोड़ें सिगरेट की लत* 
> स्*मोकिंग  गाहे-बगाहे यूथ की लाइफ स्*टाइल का हिस्सा बन जाती है। युवा खेल-खेल में  सिगरेट वगैरह पीने लगते हैं। बाद में पछतावा होने पर छोड़ने की कोशिश भी  करते हैं, मगर जल्द हार मान लेते हैं। सिगरेट पीने की आदत छोड़ना इतना  मुश्किल भी नहीं है। जब बराक ओबामा 48 की उम्र में सिगरेट छोड़ने की कवायद  कर सकते हैं, तो युवा क्यों नहीं। 
> 
> कुछ  विशेषज्ञों ने बराक ओबामा सहित दुनिया भर में स्*मोकिंग करने वालों के लिए  यह 'फाइव स्टेप प्लान' बनाया है। अपने आप से प्यार करने वाले युवा इसे  आजमा सकते हैं। मगर इन योजना को असफल साबित करने के लिए नहीं, बल्कि खुद को  सफल बनाने के लिए।
> 
> *  स्*ट्रैस होने पर सिगरेट पीने का मन करता है। पहले अपने तनाव के कारण  खोजें। उन पर विचार करके उनका सॉल्*यूशन निकालें। यह सॉल्*यूशन अपने मन  पसंद कामों से हो सकता है। संगीत सुनना, खेलना, फिल्म देखना, किताबें पढ़ना,  सैर-सपाटा या जो कुछ भी आपको पसंद हो, तनाव दूर करने के लिए करें।  स्*ट्रैस कम रहेगा तो तलब भी कम लगेगी। 
> 
> ...


साभार अंतरजाल .......

----------

